# Il y a moins d'un mois



## macta123

Context : Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois, précise l’étude. 

What does it exactly mean?

A netizen is someone who has got connected to Internet (surfed the Internet) 
My try :
1) Atleast once in a month
2) For a period of a month (continously)

 # - I read it in  Les Cles Junior

Merci en avance


----------



## Bostonien

Sounds to me like:

_ Someone who's been online at least once within the past month_


----------



## viera

*il y a* moins d’un mois = less than a month *ago*


----------



## macta123

It don't think => Less than a month ago fits in the context.

Or, am I have misunderstood the context!

A netizen is a person who accessed the Net *less than a month ago.*

So what does that mean exactly -
1) One who surfs frequently
2) One who accessed the Net within the past month (of the date/or time of conduction of the survey)


----------



## giannid

I would say:

_An internaut is someone who has been connected to the internet for less than one month._


----------



## Bostonien

giannid said:


> _An internaut is someone who has been connected to the internet for less than one month._



No. This is not what the sentence means. The word "internaute" is a wonderful French word that simply means "Internet user". It's a word that doesn't really exist in English.

I stand by my eariler post:

_An "internaute" is _[defined as]_ someone who's been online at least once within the past month _[according to the study]_.

_A literal translation would be _someone who has connected to the Internet less than a month ago_, but I think my phrasing more readily conveys the desired meaning.


----------



## polaire

macta123 said:


> Context : Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois, précise l’étude.
> 
> What does it exactly mean?
> 
> A netizen is someone who has got connected to Internet (surfed the Internet)
> My try :
> 1) Atleast once in a month
> 2) For a period of a month (continously)
> 
> # - I read it in  Les Cles Junior
> 
> Merci en avance



My try:

As defined by the study, an Internet user is someone who has been using the Internet for at least a month/[has used the Internet at least once in the past month???]


----------



## Bostonien

polaire said:


> My try:
> 
> As defined by the study, an Internet user is someone who
> 
> has been using the Internet for at least a month
> [has used the Internet at least once in the past month???]



The first implies that "s'est connectée" means "to go online for the first time ever in one's life" and that's not how I read it.

I take "se connecter à Internet" to mean just "to go online" (someone please correct me if I'm wrong here). Assuming that's true, then the second translation is accurate.


----------



## verbo

macta123 said:


> Context : Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois, précise l’étude.
> 
> What does it exactly mean?
> 
> A netizen is someone who has got connected to Internet (surfed the Internet)
> My try :
> 1) Atleast once in a month
> 2) For a period of a month (continously)
> 
> # - I read it in Les Cles Junior
> 
> Merci en avance


 
il y a = ago
less than a month ago


----------



## polaire

Bostonien said:


> The first implies that "s'est connectée" means "to go online for the first time ever in one's life" and that's not how I read it.
> 
> I take "se connecter à Internet" to mean just "to go online" (someone please correct me if I'm wrong here). Assuming that's true, then the second translation is accurate.



I agree, especially since the writer used "Internet user," not "newbie" or "first-time user."  The reason I gave the first as an alternative was "Il y a moin d'un mois" _looks_ like it should mean "less than a month ago," if you understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Bostonien

I think in French you'd have to say "une personne qui s'est connectée à Internet pour la première fois il y a moins d'un mois" in order to get across that the person had never gone online before.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bostonien said:
			
		

> An "internaute" is [defined as] someone who's been online at least once within the past month [according to the study].


I agree with your translation, just want to add that I had to read the French sentence twice because the first time it made no sense whatsoever.

_Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois_

is totally clumsy and ambiguous phrasing, as it seems to say that anybody who's been using the internet for longer than a month cannot be called a web user!

As I suppose that this is not what was meant, I would write something along these lines:

_A été considérée comme internaute toute personne s'étant connectée au moins une fois au cours du mois précédant l'étude._


----------



## polaire

egueule said:


> I agree with your translation, just want to add that I had to read the French sentence twice because the first time it made no sense whatsoever.
> 
> _Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois_
> 
> is totally clumsy and ambiguous phrasing, as it seems to say that anybody who's been using the internet for longer than a month cannot be called a web user!
> 
> As I suppose that this is not what was meant, I would write something along these lines:
> 
> _A été considérée comme internaute toute personne s'étant connectée au moins une fois au cours du mois précédant l'étude._



That was part of my problem, too, egueule.  That's why I was looking for another clue such as "newbie."  What you wrote is much more clear.

"_A été considérée_" = [In order] to be considered?  The use of the past participle instead of the infinitive seems strange to me as an English speaker.


----------



## Cath.S.

polaire said:


> That was part of my problem, too, egueule. That's why I was looking for another clue such as "newbie." What you wrote is much more clear.
> 
> "_A été considérée_" = [In order] to be considered? The use of the past participle instead of the infinitive seems strange to me as an English speaker.


Hi Polaire, 

Here_ a été considérée_ means something like Was counted as a web user any person who etc.
The verb and subject are inverted, with the verb coming first, I suppose that could be confusing but I promise I did not do it in order to have an original style, it is actually an idiomatic (and quite formal) structure.


----------



## giannid

GIGO = Garbage in garbage out.


----------



## Cath.S.

giannid said:


> GIGO = Garbage in garbage out.


Pas selon mon éthique, mais c'est un choix personnel. 
Par respect pour le lecteur, qui n'a fait de mal à personne, j'essaie toujours de « retaper » les phrases difficilement compréhensibles parce qu'écrites, souvent  à la hâte, par des auteurs incompétents.


----------



## Loic

As is stands, to me,  French native speaker, the sentence is not ambiguous, it is plain and straightforward, it can only be" somebody who got connected  *less than a month ago ",* there is no *'at least'* connotation in it, really. Unlesss the author of the sentence was himself mistaken about what he meant to say, but that's ... another story.


----------



## Cath.S.

Avoue que c'est toi, Loic, l'auteur de cette phrase !


----------



## Loic

Non, non, promis Egueule! Et l'on peut même se tromper sur sa propre langue, mais là, crois pas. _J'en mettrais ma main au feu_, tiens, belle expression, hein ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Loic said:


> Non, non, promis Egueule! Et l'on peut même se tromper sur sa propre langue, mais là, crois pas. _J'en mettrais ma main au feu_, tiens, belle expression, hein ?


Très belle.  Tiens, voilà le tulle gras.


----------



## dazibao

Bostonien said:


> _An "internaute" is _[defined as]_ someone who's been online at least once within the past month _[according to the study]_.
> _



100 % agree with you, it's exactly waht it means


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


egueule said:


> _Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois_
> 
> is totally clumsy and ambiguous phrasing, as it seems to say that anybody who's been using the internet for longer than a month cannot be called a web user!_._


 
Sorry but it means that someone who has not been using Internet for a month (or more) would no longer be called a web user.

If he had used Internet less that a month ago, it would have been disconnected from Internet (not been using internet) for less than a month.
Hope it helps!


----------



## Cath.S.

CARNESECCHI said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Sorry but it means that someone who has not been using Internet for a month (or more) would no longer be called a web user.
> 
> If he had used Internet less that a month ago, it would have been disconnected from Internet (not been using internet) for less than a month.
> Hope it helps!


Pas du tout, Luc, excuse-moi mais je n'ai rien compris à ta deuxième phrase.


J'espère que le petit dialogue ci-dessous illustrera mon point de vue :

_« Alors, toujours aussi sauvage ?_
_-- Non, je me civilise : j'ai fini par louer un modem et me connecter à Internet._
_-- Ah bon, il y a combien de temps ?_
_-- Oh, trois-quatre mois._
_-- Alors, mon pote, désolé mais tu n'es pas un internaute. Un internaute est une personne qui s'est connectée à INternet il y a moins d'un mois._
_--  »_


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour, Cath
J'ai compris!
"To be online" (qu'on traduit par "être connecté") ne veut pas dire acheter un modem et le brancher sur Internet, ça veut dire que le modem est allumé, que le service de connexion à son serveur (aol, wanadoo, free ...)est actif et qu'on a fourni son pseudo et son mot de passe.
Je pense qu'il y a confusion entre être connecté physiquement (connected) et être connecté logiquement (online) parce que, lorsqu'on a l'ADSL, on reste toujours "online", sauf lorsqu'on arrête le service de connexion (ou qu'on éteint son modem si celui-ci est configuré en connexion automatique), même lorsqu'on reste inactif.
Contrairement aux connexions via le réseau téléphonique commuté, où on ne se connecte qu'un temps limité parce qu'on occupe la ligne téléphonique alors que le modem est toujours allumé, branché sur la ligne téléphonique, mais ne prend pas la ligne.


----------



## Cath.S.

CARNESECCHI said:


> Bonjour, Cath
> J'ai compris!
> "To be online" (qu'on traduit par "être connecté") ne veut pas dire acheter un modem et le brancher sur Internet, ça veut dire que le modem est allumé, que le service de connexion à son serveur (aol, wanadoo, free ...)est actif et qu'on a fourni son pseudo et son mot de passe.
> Je pense qu'il y a confusion entre être connecté physiquement (connected) et être connecté logiquement (online) parce que, lorsqu'on a l'ADSL, on reste toujours "online", sauf lorsqu'on arrête le service de connexion (ou qu'on éteint son modem si celui-ci est configuré en connexion automatique), même lorsqu'on reste inactif.
> Contrairement aux connexions via le réseau téléphonique commuté, où on ne se connecte qu'un temps limité parce qu'on occupe la ligne téléphonique alors que le modem est toujours allumé, branché sur la ligne téléphonique, mais ne prend pas la ligne.


Très bien, Liuc, très intéressant ; cependant je ne parlais pas de l'anglais _to be online_, je parlais du sens de la phrase qui (me) pose problème et qui n'est pas une traduction de l'anglais.


----------



## Bostonien

Justement je me demandais si ce n'est pas le sens de "se connecter" qui pose des problèmes pour certains : 

*CARNESECCHI* a tout à fait raison. "Se connecter à Internet" veut dire aller sur Internet (pour une session). Dans le cas d'une connexion "persistante" à haut débit, c'est vrai que le terme perd son sens littéral *mais* en général il faut toujours lancer une application avant de faire quoi que ce soit en ligne (navigateur Web/client de messagerie). Alors "se connecter" peut signifier ouvrir une de ces applications,

En tout cas "se connecter" à Internet ne veut pas dire y accéder pour la première fois de sa vie. Ca veut dire "aller sur Internet", et c'est pour ça que le sens de la phrase :

_Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois.

_est clair, même si elle n'est pas particulièrement bien formulée.


----------



## Cath.S.

Il semblerait que j'ai mal interprété _se connecter_, alors. Je me rends à vos raisons.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

_Un internaute est une personne qui s’est connectée à Internet il y a moins d’un mois.

_Si on met la phrase à l'envers, je comprends qu'une personne n'est pas considérée comme un internaute dans cette étude si elle ne s'est pas connectée à internet pendant un mois ou plus.
Non ?
Comment on traduit ça alors ? (oui, j'ai lu tout le fil...)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
On peut toujours essayer :
"a web user is someone who went online less than a month ago"
"Someone wo has not come/been online for more that a month (since more than a month ago) will not be considered as a web user"


----------



## polaire

Does French have a word for "newbie"?  That's a person who is using the Internet for the time.  I think the word is falling out of fashion in English, but if you say "newbie" it's clear the person is a first-time user, or at least is still a novice.


----------



## Bostonien

Bizut maybe as a word for newbie?



> "a web user is someone who went online less than a month ago"
> "Someone wo has not come/been online for more that a month (since more than a month ago) will not be considered as a web user"


I'm honestly not trying to be disparaging, but both of these are confusing and I'd ask you to please refer to the translation I already posted. Assuming that I've correctly understood the meaning, I _promise_ you that my translation is clear, easily understood, and represents the phrasing most likely to be used when talking about a study.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

As far as I know we have no equivalent for "newbie" in french and I don't even know how to name someone who dicovered Internet recently, only "c'est un débutant sur Internet".


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Bostonien said:


> Assuming that I've correctly understood the meaning, I _promise_ you that my translation is clear, easily understood, and represents the phrasing most likely to be used when talking about a study.


No doubt your translation is clear.  What I don't understand is the use of "at least" where in French there is none. But my English is very poor so I trust you.


----------



## Cath.S.

> En tout cas "se connecter" à Internet ne veut pas dire y accéder pour la première fois de sa vie.


Désolée, Bostonien, mais dans l'exemple de dialogue que j'ai donné dans mon message #23, c'est bien ce que cela signifie.
Ceci dit je suis d'accord avec ta traduction.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello Bostonien,
If I read well,
1)"Someone who's been online at least once within the past month"
2)"someone who went online less than a month ago"
are strictly equivalent, as much as 
a)"Quelqu'un qui s'est connecté au moins une fois dans le dernier mois"
b)"Quelqu'un qui s'est connecté il y a moins d'un mois"

only, 1) is the translation of a) and 2) is the translation of b)


----------



## Bostonien

Let me see if I can explain, because I see now how that would be confusing.

Start with:

_An "internaute" is __someone who's been online within the past month

_hopefully you agree that "within the past month" is the translation of "il y a moins d'un mois". This conveys the basic meaning and actually could work. However, in my opinion it sounds better when talking about a study to add "at least once" which technically adds no meaning, since if you've been online within the past month it follows necessarily that you've been online at least once within the past month.

So basically the "at least once" means "au moins une fois" and is included for style more than anything.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Bostonien

egueule said:


> Désolée, Bostonien, mais dans l'exemple de dialogue que j'ai donné dans mon message #23, c'est bien ce que cela signifie.
> Ceci dit je suis d'accord avec ta traduction.



Je ne sais pas si je comprends le but de ton message. J'avais remarqué que dans ton message #23 tu utilises "se connecter à Internet" pour dire "aller sur Internet pour la première fois". Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cet usage, donc je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'exemple en général. 

Tu veux faire l'argument que ton exemple est correct ? Ou tu veux t'excuser d'avoir mal compris le sens de "se connecter" ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Bostonien said:


> Let me see if I can explain, because I see now how that would be confusing.
> 
> Start with:
> 
> _An "internaute" is __someone who's been online within the past month_
> 
> hopefully you agree that "within the past month" is the translation of "il y a moins d'un mois". This conveys the basic meaning and actually could work. However, in my opinion it sounds better when talking about to study to add "at least once" which technically adds no meaning, since if you've been online within the past month it follows necessarily that you've been online at least once within the past month.
> 
> So basically the "at least once" means "au moins une fois" and is included for style more than anything.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion!


Je suis d'autant plus d'accord pour rajouter_ at least once_ que, si la phrase française avait contenu _au moins une fois_, je ne l'aurais pas trouvée ambigüe.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Je suis d'autant plus d'accord pour rajouter_ at least once_ que, si la phrase française avait contenu _au moins une fois_, je ne l'aurais pas trouvée ambigüe.


Moi non plus je ne l'aurais pas trouvée ambiguë... Mais voilà, ça n'y est pas, et même sans, dans le contexte de l'étude c'est quand même clair.
Cela dit, j'ai compris l'explication de Bostonien (pour "at least"), merci à lui.


----------



## lualua

bonjour à tous,

j'ai donné un liines à une amie pour qu'elle écoute cette musique, et je lui ai dit :

_It came out in UK under a month ago_

Mais, en réflechissant cette nuit, j'ai vu que pour les choses comptables c'était fewer et non comptable less.

Est-ce que je me suis trompé dans ma phrase, est-ce que ça aurait plutôt été :

_It came out fewer a month ago_

Merci


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour 

Je pense qu'ici, cela devrait être :
"*less than a month ago*"
non ?


----------



## LART01

it came out/got released in the UK less than a month ago


----------



## lualua

Thank you guys !

Donc j'en déduis que aucune de mes phrases étaient justes ?


----------



## LART01

allez, courage!


----------

